# Was kostet ein Application Server



## bronks (14. Jan 2005)

Hab schon alles mögliche abgesurft, aber nichts konkretes Erfahren. Was kostet ein J2EE Application Server? Nur die Software. Hat jemand konkrete Ahnung?


----------



## Roar (14. Jan 2005)

"ein Application Server".... es gibt viele :autsch:
viele sind kostenlos


----------



## Dukel (14. Jan 2005)

Aus: http://www.software-kompetenz.de/?9941

J2EE Produkte
Beschreibung
Eine gute Übersicht über die zur Zeit verfügbaren J2EE Application Server findet man unter www.flashline.com.
Auf dem Markt spielen jedoch nur wenige eine Rolle. Zu den wichtigsten kostenpflichtigen J2EE Application Servern zählen:


    * WebLogic von Bea
    * WebSphere von IBM
    * Oracle9i AS von Oracle 

[...]

Weitere Application Server wie Sun ONE AS, Borland AS, Silverstream eXtend und noch viele mehr kämpfen um höhere Marktanteile, jedoch bisher ohne große Chancen.

Inzwischen gibt es einige freie J2EE Application Server, die es bezüglich Zuverlässigkeit und Performance mit den kostenpflichtigen durchaus aufnehmen können. Zu den wichtigsten zählen.
JBoss, HP AS und Jonas.


Anm.: Sun AS gibts auch frei (so wie ich das auf derren Webseite verstanden habe). Auf jeden Fall die Version 7, bei 8 versteh ich die vermarktung nicht so richtig (ist das Ding jetzt frei, für jeden,...?).

Wegen den Kosten.
Websphere in Euro und excl. MWST:
WEBSPHERE APP SVR PROC LIC+SW MAINT 12 MO  (D5CB9LL)  	4,057.00
WEBSPHERE APPLICATION SRVR NETWORK DEPLOYMENT PROCESSOR LIC+SW MAINT 12 MO (D5ALTLL) 	15,214.00
WEBSPHERE APPLICATION SERVER FOR DEVELOPERS USER LIC+SW MAINT 12 MO (D51JXLL) 	761.00


----------



## bellmann29 (15. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

ja ich glaube auch das SUN AS 8 jetzt auch kommerziell genutzt werden kann und kostenfrei runtergeladen werden kann. Allerdings ist die mitgelieferte DB (Pointbase, glaube ich) nur bis zu einer bestimmten Größe begrenzt. Also ist da nicht viel mit speichern und Daten sammeln drin. Zum kennenlernen und üben sollte das aber reichen. Dafür bietet er aber eine tolle Administrations-Applikation. 

Sicher kann man den AS mit einer anderen, freien DB nutzen. Habe darüber aber noch nichts gehört.

Bis dann.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (15. Jan 2005)

bea bekommt man kostenlos, für non-commercial..is echt gut
da kriegt man sogar nen portal server

ach ja: den ibm appserver hab ich ;D


----------



## Dukel (16. Jan 2005)

KSG9|plak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bea bekommt man kostenlos, für non-commercial..is echt gut
> da kriegt man sogar nen portal server
> 
> ach ja: den ibm appserver hab ich ;D



Muss ich mir auch mal ziehen. Alleine für meine Sammlung. Gibts den IBM AS auch für Privateleute kostenlos?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (16. Jan 2005)

ne aber ne 60-tage lizenz, aber leider nicht den portal server, dabei is das ding der absolute oberhammer!
speicherfresser ohne ende aber von den funktionen u.s.w. meiner Meinung nach ungeschlagen


----------



## ulrich.fuchs (27. Jan 2005)

Den Sun Application Server verwende ich jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit. Kann ich nur empfehlen, kostet in der Grundversion nichts, darf für den Produktivbetrieb verwendet werden, ist ratzfatz zu installieren, rauf- und runterzufahren, und hat ein schönes Interface für die Administration.

Uli


----------



## foobar (27. Jan 2005)

> Den Sun Application Server verwende ich jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit. Kann ich nur empfehlen, kostet in der Grundversion nichts, darf für den Produktivbetrieb verwendet werden, ist ratzfatz zu installieren, rauf- und runterzufahren, und hat ein schönes Interface für die Administration.



Und frisst Ressourcen ohne Ende, da gefällt mit JBoss wesentlich besser.


----------



## DP (27. Jan 2005)

apache oder apache tomcat... beide kostenlos


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Jan 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> apache oder apache tomcat... beide kostenlos


was ist apache? meinst du den httpd?

-> sind beides KEINE Applicationserver


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Jan 2005)

Jo, also apache bzw. apache tomcat ist net so dolle.

Absoluter Oberhammer ist der IBM PortalServer 6, der läuft bei uns im Geschäft, das ist das absolute Hammergerät ;D

Bei Portletentwicklung ist meiner Meinung nach der IBM Portalserver die einzige wirklich gute Lösung, da er tausende von sehr nützlichen Features hat, hat wiederum den Nachteil dass Applikationen NUR auf dem IBM Portalserver laufen.

Bewertungen:

SUN AS: Gefällt mir persönlich gar nicht. Der frisst Ressourcen ohne Ende, von dem was er leistet ist er aber nicht so toll.

JBoss AS:  Als J2EE Server sehr gut, da er Ressourcen-schonend ist, kann per Plugin sehr schön in Eclipse eingebunden werden. Bietet alle nötigen Funktionen und ist einfach/übersichtlich gehalten.

BEA Weblogic AS/Portalserver: Sehr umfangreich, deshalb sehr Ressourcen-fressend. Gefällt mir persönlich nicht, da alles überdimensional verkompliziert wurde und um Portlets damit zu entwickeln wird man praktisch gezwungen den (grottenschlechten) Eclipse-Abklatsch von BEA zu benutzen. Die IDE kann eigentlich gar nichts, nicht mal 2 Dokumente gleichzeitig öffnen 

IBM AS/Portalserver: Bisher umfangreichster Server, leider wird der Portlet Standart von IBM erweitert, deshalb sind die Portlets nicht portierbar auf andere Server. Vorteil ist aber, dass der Server sehr viele nützlichen Addons hat. Von den Funktionen und Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten absolut ungeschlagen. Mein Favourit, den benutz ich auch..wer ihn mal sehen will kann sich melden, dann lass ich meinen lokalen Server mal online.
Kurze Anmerkung dazu: Der Server wird erst richtig lohnenswert, wenn man den IBM WSAD (erweiterte EclipseIDE) benutzt, da man dann den kompletten Server über Eclipse steuern kann. Zudem bietet IBM ein sehr umfangreiches Redbook (www.redbooks.ibm.com) zum Thema Portale/Portlets an.

Apache/Tomcat: Nicht so mein Fall, dann benutze ich gerner den JBoss




HP AS: Noch nicht getestet
Jonas: Noch nicht getestet


----------



## foobar (27. Jan 2005)

> apache oder apache tomcat... beide kostenlos


Apache http ist ein Webserver und Tomcat ist ein ServletContainer, sind also keine Applicationserver.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Jan 2005)

hab ich gehauptet das apache / tomcat as' sind ?


----------



## bronks (27. Jan 2005)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Apache http ist ein Webserver und Tomcat ist ein ServletContainer, sind also keine Applicationserver.


Was macht eigentlich einen ApplicationServer aus? Was muß der können, was z.B. Tomcat nicht kann?


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Jan 2005)

> JBoss AS: Als J2EE Server sehr gut,


selten so gelacht, durch die mangelnde Isolation ist das Ding fast nicht zu gebrauchen (3.x); vielleicht ist die 4er Serie ja besser

die lächerlichen admin-tools (web-console, jmx-console) erwähnen wir lieber gar nicht, Konfiguration und Administration geschieht ausschliesslich über text-Dateien (das ist gut) für die es keine ordentliche Doku gibt (auch die "kaufbare" ist schlecht)


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Jan 2005)

Kommt darauf an für was du es benutzen willst.
Meine Bewertung war nur auf die Situation bezogen, dass der JBoss auf meinem Server daheim läuft (der nicht ins Netz kann) und auf dem Teste ich ab und an mal n paar Applikationen. Dafür find ich ihn gut, für größere Sachen kann ich nix sagen


----------



## nollario (30. Jan 2005)

nur seltsam, dass der jboss so schnell so viele marktanteile erhalten hat...

so schlecht scheint er dann nicht zu sein... hab auch eine migration von borland nach jboss mitgemacht - nachher lief der ganze kram wesentlich stabiler. vor allem das clustering war auch wirklich ein clustering


----------



## dark_red (1. Feb 2005)

@bronks: tomcat ist ein servlet container, da kannst du die .war files reinwerfen. in einen application container (j2ee server anwendungen) kannst du .ear files reinwerfen. diese können auch ein war file enthalten (und damit muss ein application container auch einen servlet container bereitstellen), haben aber noch viel mehr, wie zb die ganze zeug für die ejb (enterprise java beans). 

bei den apachen ist auch ein j2ee server in entwicklung, geronimo: http://geronimo.apache.org/


----------

